
Launching the Data for Justice Initiative - pyduan
http://www.bayesimpact.org/stories/?name=data-for-justice-initiative
======
ericlucb1
I'm Eric, one of the cofounders of Bayes Impact. We launched this initiative
to address the dearth of police use of force data in the US - only 3% of
18,000 law enforcement in the country report any data about violent encounters
between police officers and citizens. Let us know what you think. Also, I'm
happy to answer any questions you may have.

